# Pioneer KE-5100



## Sunbird80 (Jul 25, 2012)

What should I expect to pay for a Pioneer KE-5100 like the one in the photo? Wanting one for nostalgic reasons.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

This guy has one for $275! VINTAGE PIONEER KE 5100 CAR STEREO, CLARION EQUALIZER, JENSEN SPKS. | Addison | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 20086988


----------

